

Bomb Notifier - Idodo
http://bombnotifier.org/

======
Tim-Boss
If this isn't satire I have no idea how this would work! An honesty system for
countries about to press the button? I doubt it's hooked up to the nuke-
sensors on GPS satellites and the like!

------
joshmanders
I put Obama's email in, I think it's important he knows.

~~~
edge17
does the president actually have an email address he checks for presidential
matters?

~~~
joshmanders
president@whitehouse.gov I assume.

------
rkrkrk21
I bet this is gonna be the most downloaded app in pakistan/afghanistan.

------
rouli
goes well with the (obviously satirical) site I made a couple of months ago -
www.didwebombiranyet.com

How do you plan to send so many emails in real time?

~~~
Tim-Boss
Your link is dead....

~~~
rouli
hmfff, works for me from Philadelphia ... Maybe it was the . in the end.
Anyway, there's not much to see there :)

------
buster
Twitter will be faster anyway :p

------
kkbb
Am I signing up for spam?

------
jasoncartwright
I hope this is satire

